# How do you Skin a whole Coyote?



## glpoe1 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Skinning coyote*

Hang yote by back legs from very sturdy structure. Make an entry cut inside back legs from ankle joint to anus to ankle joint on other paw. Start pulling skin and cutting membrane loose in all directions. I would cut the fur loose from the feet but skin as much as possible of feet. When you get to the tail don't just cut it off but skin as much as you can with a knife, place two small 10"X1/2" dowels on either side of tail bone then grip with both hands (one on either side of tail) and pull down smartly. This will pop the tail bone right out of the tail skin. Continue skinning and pulling. When you get to the front legs do not cut a slice in them but work you way down to the ankles make a tube of the legs and then cut through (around) the skin leaving the paws on the carcus. Skin the head, make sure when you get to the eyes and mouth to cut eyelids and lips with the skin, cut the nose off with the skin. Skin as much of the ear fur as possible and then cut through the cartilage leaving it with the pelt. I have heard of this called tubing the pelt but not quite sure what the terminology is. If your selling the pelts make sure you don't nick through the hide, they take deductions off for any punctures. If your going to tan the hide yourself this makes it easy to stretch on a board. For Coyote, cut a 1"X12" about 5ft. lont and taper the end like an old ironing board, just a little more pointy at the end. That pointy end goes on the nose for stretching, they will stretch quite a bit so 5' is not too long. Good luck and I hope you can understand my directions. OH yes and most important, the winter fur is the most important so naturally take your animals in the coldest part of the winter. In my part of the country, TX, it is usually Jan / Feb, colder the better.


----------

